# I'm A Celebrity..........



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Johnny Rotten on this, I can't beleive it. I've seen everything now.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

On what Roy??

Deeeeeestroooooooy!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I'll be very interested to see how he does.

I used to and still do like the Pistols, but I always thought HE was a bit of a ****.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh I see now. " I'm a celebrity " is a televisual entertainment







.

I thought you were saying Mr. Lydon had joined the forum Roy







.

Now that would be interesting!!!!!

They certainly brightened up the '76 '77 '78 period for a disaffected youth like me.

Then I got into Joy Division














.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JOHN LYDON to win????

One of the greatest living Englishmen!!!!!

He is a genius Sex Pistols and PIL brilliant ..... not forgetting Psychos Path his solo work


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Jot division?
















Oh wern't the 80's crap? (music wize).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Jot division?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


























What do you mean - Dollar were great!!!







and then there was ...er ... you are right .... 80's music is (as the Scots say) PISH


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That should have been *Joy* sorry Jot totally unintentional, mind you if you ever form a band you have a name for it now!

I wasn't into music much then, or not contemporary stuff, prefered Purple, sabbath, Led Zep etc so all that modern romance crap passed me by thank god. When I look through the Mrs album collection my blood runs cold! ABC, Modern romance, Spandau, etc , what a waste of a decade!









I did like the undertones back then though, not quite my usual taste at the time, they led to the Jam and punk as a whole and broadened my horizions a bit.

Loved Boomtown Rats as well, Rat trap was the first single I bought with my own money.

Then I got all political and got into "working class" stuff. Good old Billy Bragg! Best gig I ever saw was Billy at the town & country London.

"And that's when it happened, she voted Tory and I stopped lovin her"









Oh memories!


----------

